# Missing/ Wrong Artwork on iPod



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

As I've mentioned in another post, i just got a new 30gb iPod. And so I spent some time and got all my songs with appropriate art. 

When I play back on my iPod, it seems often the art is random, and doesn't always match what song is playing.

I've tried restoring my ipod, and checking/ unchecking the display art option in ipod prefs. 

what gives?


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

What has worked for me is I go and click the "download artwork" button. Once the artwork is downloaded I then click command + i on the 1st song in each album. I go to the artwork menu and I simply drag the photo onto my desktop. I then go and select all the songs from the same album and again click command + i and drag that photo file from the desktop onto the area where you can add artwork. I've found that if you just rely on iTunes to download the artwork it only seems to apply it to the 1st song in the album. When you click on that 3rd view to sort through the album covers the downloaded ones dont show unless you follow those steps I just said. A bit of a long step but it works for me...  By applying the album artwork to each song your artwork shouldnt be random anymore. try it...


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

hmm... not sure if we're having the same issue. whenever i pasted art in, i always applied to it to every track anyway. and i have no issue with the third view option. i just have problems with it displaying the wrong cover art sometimes.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

Sorry then Im not sure what it could be... Have you tried doing the ipod "restore" ? It says... If you are having troubles with you ipod do the restore... That's something I've been meaning to do and I guess I'll do it tonight since I have nothing to do... Sorry other than that Im fresh outa ideas... hopefully a simple restore and update will resolve that issue. Dont forget to backup your stuff though if you have things other than music saved to your ipod!


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

My itunes only gets the artwork for my "Library".
How can I get it for my songs on my iPod that AREN'T on my harddrive?


----------



## Blain_132 (Aug 22, 2005)

i did all mine by hand before itunes 7 was released 

it didnt seem like a lot while ripping Cds though.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

Elric said:


> My itunes only gets the artwork for my "Library".
> How can I get it for my songs on my iPod that AREN'T on my harddrive?


In iTunes 7.0.1 go to:

>Advanced menu > Get Album Artwork

EDIT: My bad... I didnt read your post properly... no idea how to help with that.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

"Dougs Scripts" have a LOT of useful itunes scripts, going to look for an artwork one now. but it has an updated rip from ipod to itunes script that works in iTunes 7!!!!!


----------

